# 3 day week employee - xmas holiday entitlements?



## ckc123 (20 Dec 2010)

Hello,

We have an employee on short time for one month and another on a 3 day week. They will both be off for the xmas holidays. Do  we pay the one on a 3 day week 3 days per week holidays? Or do we pay them a full weeks holidays? 

The employee on short time - do we pay him 2 weeks in full holiday pay, and he will still be collecting his social welfare money? 

Has anyone dealt with this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Speedwell (20 Dec 2010)

Citizens info website will point you in the right direction re part timers and holiday pay. AFAIK the one month person would not be entitled to full 2 weeks hol pay, but the link below will show you how to calculate for each. It is irrelevant to you what money he is collecting from social welfare surely?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Welfarite (21 Dec 2010)

Yes, your issue is making sure correct holiday pay entitlement is paid. You will prob havbe to give them a letter for SWS to inform them what hol. pay you riad so that Sw can pay for any days not paid by you.


----------



## NHG (21 Dec 2010)

For the short time worker you, holiday pay for the year is 8% of hours worked, bank holiday pay due if 40 hours worked in the 5 weeks prior to the bank holiday.


----------

